# New Strikemaster Augers



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just letting everyone know, expect a brand new auger from Stikemaster this year. It is a solo engine, german made. Tecum. is not makeing the motors anymore. Let me tell you these new motors are really nice and have more torque than the mag series. Their transmission is also improved, the gear case is a super strong composite, which will take a ton of pressure...literally. The auger bits are the same, the gears are now stamped, and the entire auger is a lot lighter. This is a sweet new auger, any q's just give me a hollar!!


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The new SOLO prototype augers field tested out very well late last season.

The new SOLO engine models will be offered in 2.5 hp and 3 hp models.

Thanks,


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Any pics? How do they compare in price wise with the old models?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The new 2010 product line catalogs are available now upon request from StrikeMaster.

I got the new catalog's in now at Fargo Gander. The new augers will likely not ship into stores tell late September.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The new StrikeMaster line up.

*Lazer Pro* with it's new *SOLO 53 CC 3 hp* powerhead is offered in 8" and 10" models.

LMP-8 weight 28 lbs.
LMP-10 weight 29 lbs.

*Lazer Mag* with the new *SOLO 42 CC 2.5 hp* powerhead is now offered in 6", 7", 8", and 10" models.

LM--6 24 lbs.
LM-7 25 lbs.
LM-8 26 lbs.
LM-10 29 lbs.

*Magnum* (Chipper blade) with the new *SOLO 37 CC 2 hp* powerhead is offered in the 8.25" and the 10.25" models.

MP-825 25 lbs.
MP-1025 27 lbs.

*Strike Lite* is still offered in the super efferent and clean 4-stoke in a 8" model only.

SL-8 8" 20 lbs.

*Electra Lazer* is back and in the 6", 7", and 8" models.

ELL-6 6" 27 lbs.
ELL-7 7" 28 lbs.
ELL-8 8" 29 lbs.


----------



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

they will cost a little more than the tech. models, but they are way more powerful. They throw out more rpms with a 10" drill than a tech, motor did with no drill at all!

Jiffy is going to the old eskimo motors... chinese made, needless to say eskimo dropped those motors. Def. go look at these when they come out!


----------

